# Price Check on a Used Sig P239 9mm



## SigBrad (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, today while window shopping a local pawnshop I stumbled on a barely used P239 in 9mm. It is the SA/DA model in all black. It comes with 2 mags, paperwork and blue sig box. After a $50 discount they said they would take $489 for it. They were originally asking $529. Is this a good deal?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

As Sarah Palin would say - You Betcha.

A used P239 w/DAK trigger runs $499 at TGS

New I payed $775 for my P239 SAS Gen II in 40S&W.

If it has night sights it's even a better deal.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Buy it Now!*

Buy it Now! Superb CC weapon! Great price if the weapon and mags are in good shape.


----------



## SigBrad (Jun 21, 2010)

OK, I went back to the shop it it was still there. Happy to say it is now mine:mrgreen: One mag is nearly perfect I dont think it was used for more than 50 rounds. The other one must have been placed on something wet because there are 2 small areas with light rust in one side of the mag. No problem thou I will fix that. The gun itself is nearly perfect on the outside, it has minor wear on the barrel, the slide has no wear. Now I cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fantastic*

Congrats! You tactically took advantage of that situation. Sounds like you got a fever rush gun. (person buys gun, shoots it once and trades it towards something else the next week.) You got a great gun at a great price...take care of it and it will return the favor.


----------



## SigBrad (Jun 21, 2010)

SigDoubleTap said:


> Congrats! You tactically took advantage of that situation. Sounds like you got a fever rush gun. (person buys gun, shoots it once and trades it towards something else the next week.) You got a great gun at a great price...take care of it and it will return the favor.


Thanks!!!! I have done my fair share of trading guns over the years most of the time because I never felt comfortable/accurate with one so I traded it for different one. That all changed when I got a P226 SCT in 9mm. The first time I shot it it just felt right and more importantly I was accurate with it. Ever since then it has been Sig for me. I don't think I will be getting rid of any Sigs. The only gun I regret having to get rid of because of a move to Chicago was a CZ75-01 in all green. Damn Chicago handgun laws, even worse was I moved back to FL after 5 months.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - that's a good gun.

:smt1099


----------

